# PS Vita Units Freezing



## mjax (Dec 19, 2011)

The much anticipated PS Vita has certain hardware issues that make it freeze at times. It is not known as to how wide-spread this problem is. Read more at the source below:






Source


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 19, 2011)

inb4 the fanboy wars.
Lets just see how long this thread stays.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 19, 2011)

It's unavoidable now, with all those powerful handheld, glitch happen a little more.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 19, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> inb4 the fanboy wars.
> Lets just see how long this thread stays.


The Irony
Were you not one of the major causes of a fanboy war in another thread?


Anyways Vita looks great, can't wait for the NA release, gonna pick this up on launch


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 19, 2011)

That's unfortunate. I was hoping to buy it early, but I guess I'll wait for more information regarding this flaw if it exists.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 19, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 the fanboy wars.
> ...


Yeah, but I'm too lazy to jump into another one/start another one.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 19, 2011)

You're using adf.ly to try and generate revenue off a source link? Not cool dude.
If it was something like a homebrew or a tool you made fine, but it's a news article.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Dec 19, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> You're using adf.ly to try and generate revenue off a source link? Not cool dude.
> If it was something like a homebrew or a tool you made fine, but it's a news article.



This. Hopefully a mod sees it and changes it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2011)

OP deserves a pleasant warning, I can understand that some people want to draw benefits from the use of linking sites with adverts but I find such practices unacceptable, the source link should be replaced with a direct link to Kotaku, I have no desire to watch adverts, I want to read the article and the fact that it is likely that the OP draws monetary gain from page hits further infuriates me.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

well the vita  bouble is begining to bust


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 19, 2011)

If this is true, remember that *everything has pros and cons*.

Just like iPhone 4 with antennagate but no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Langin (Dec 19, 2011)

Too bad Sony, I'm sure you can fix it. *nods*

Yeah instead of being negative I say something nice.

But hmm are we able to trace what causes this problem?

@Fire Grey, Hmmm please don't  I'm a BIG Nintendo fan boy but you know. *facepalm*


----------



## klim28 (Dec 19, 2011)

I learned my lesson on being an early adopter of the 3DS. Design flaws/glitch,etc. And limited edition bundles. I will never get this at launch. I will have my Vita when the time is right.


----------



## Langin (Dec 19, 2011)

klim28 said:


> I learned my lesson on being an early adopter of the 3DS. Design flaws/glitch,etc. And limited edition bundles. I will never get this at launch. I will have my Vita when the time is right.



But wait, if the Vita has some glitches then there may be a way to hack it trough the glitches. But we'll see how this ends.


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 19, 2011)

here an Ad free link

Oh well Guild got in first


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> OP deserves a pleasant warning, I can understand that some people want to draw benefits from the use of linking sites with adverts but I find such practices unacceptable, the source link should be replaced with a direct link to Kotaku, I have no desire to watch adverts, I want to read the article and the fact that it is likely that the OP draws monetary gain from page hits further infuriates me.



Thanks for the heads up, I fixed it with a proper source.

As per the issue, at least it'll give them a chance to resolve it before the NA/EU releases. I don't have time at the moment to read the whole article and find potential theories for the freeze but I'm guessing they'll resolve it before the NA release. Let's just hope this is software based and not hardware based.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 19, 2011)

Valwin said:


> well the vita  bouble is begining to bust


and you claim not to be a sony hater...

Related: I can't see this not being fixed by the NA release


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 19, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Too bad Sony, I'm sure you can fix it. *nods*
> 
> Yeah instead of being negative I say something nice.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I don't really want to.



klim28 said:


> I learned my lesson on being an early adopter of the 3DS. Design flaws/glitch,etc. And limited edition bundles. I will never get this at launch. I will have my Vita when the time is right.


Yeah it's best to stay away from consoles at launch, cause every console is bound to have flaws at launch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2011)

introducing: FOD

freeze of death!


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2011)

japan being true bros, trying out the vita for us while we wait until Sony fixes it for the western release.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> japan being true bros, trying out the vita for us while we wait until Sony fixes it for the western release.


The Japan release is actually a very large public beta.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > well the vita  bubble is begining to bust
> ...




same as the 3DS bubble bust that happen after the system was out


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 19, 2011)

Veho said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > japan being true bros, trying out the vita for us while we wait until Sony fixes it for the western release.
> ...


Yeah, just like Siri.

I'm quite certain this will be fixed. Well wonder if it happens for Asia sets...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this becoming the trend with new games consoles?​


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 19, 2011)

I never buy any piece of hardware at launch mainly because of issues like this. There's always going to be something wrong whether it be minor or major when it comes to new consoles being released.


----------



## geesee (Dec 19, 2011)

hahahah you've read the comments below the source ?? hahahah LOL. i know its off topic butt anyways it was funny


----------



## alidsl (Dec 19, 2011)

Valwin said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Sorry to bust your bouble but you ought to try and troll a little better, meanwhile I'll try to interpret your English


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 19, 2011)

Before anyone says that PS Vita sucks or starts supporting 3DS. Look at the general market of Electronics nowadays, the iPhone 4S released with bugs and even battery leaks, the Samsung Galaxy Nexus had issues with the volume going down randomly, the 3DS...I forget what problem it was, but there definitely was a problem and now PS Vita suffering from freezes. Moving onto games! Skyrim had bugs, Skyward Sword had a game breaking glitch etc etc!! _Nothing is perfect nowadays. Technology may be going towards a major improvement in terms of Graphics, Hardware etc but small glitches/bugs are on the rise._

Personally speaking if anything, this has forced me to delay my purchase until the problem has been rectified. True I don't play games much now (barely 1 hour in 3 days) but I'll still get the Vita....for my sis


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2011)

But more importantly how do the analog sticks feel?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 19, 2011)

PSVita look really nice but I am not going to get it because no good games then no psvita for me.. I want to be wise and dont want to waste my money.. I will wait for 2 years from now. No hurry for there are many ps3 and wii games to enjoy.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 19, 2011)

tigris said:


> Is this becoming the trend with new games consoles?​


It's the trend of finding design flaws. The 3DS had to go through this and the PSV certainly will have too. Why enjoy something when you can have fun finding something to complain? You don't have to buy a game, this is the real game


----------



## 1Player (Dec 19, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> Before anyone says that PS Vita sucks or starts supporting 3DS. Look at the general market of Electronics nowadays, the iPhone 4S released with bugs and even battery leaks, the Samsung Galaxy Nexus had issues with the volume going down randomly, the 3DS...I forget what problem it was, but there definitely was a problem and now PS Vita suffering from freezes. Moving onto games! Skyrim had bugs, Skyward Sword had a game breaking glitch etc etc!! _Nothing is perfect nowadays. Technology may be going towards a major improvement in terms of Graphics, Hardware etc but small glitches/bugs are on the rise._
> 
> Personally speaking if anything, this has forced me to delay my purchase until the problem has been rectified. True I don't play games much now (barely 1 hour in 3 days) but I'll still get the Vita....for my sis



It's just opportunistic fanboys looking to troll
Valwin is the biggest (fanboy) troll on this site.

But yeah every console has it problems at launch
look at the 3DS, with it's flawed hinge, or bad bumbers, and the 3DS launch with half its software. Not to mention the power button problem


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...




the 3DS bubble bust  happen after Nintendo had the idea that 3DS would sell just by name alone and the forgot  key component strong launch games  i don't need to troll as i have facts and i am not a fanboy like you seen to be


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 19, 2011)

It seems like nowadays the more powerful the consoles/handhelds get the higher the failure rate. I wasn't planning on buying it at launch anyways.


----------



## rt141 (Dec 19, 2011)

Didn't anyone else see something like this coming? Rrod anyone?? Still it's not that bad... a couple firmware updates and it'll be fixed.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 19, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Related: I can't see this not being fixed by the NA release



correct, sony doesn't fix things, they take them away!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 19, 2011)

Valwin said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


You seen like fanboy than me more, you happen just to hate 3DS when have it games like LoZ and FoxStar. Also, you just happen to post topics like "PS vita sinks and no trace is left" just to try and start a war


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 19, 2011)

rt141 said:


> Didn't anyone else see something like this coming? Rrod anyone?? Still it's not that bad... a couple firmware updates and it'll be fixed.



Could be a hardware problem, because to be honest I think the freezing issues might be software related while the touch screen issues are hardware related, but I could be wrong. It might be both software related or both hardware related.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't import because I would have a $550 brick or bugware.  This will all be fixed before February and I'll have a nice working Vita.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Nothing is perfect*. The Vita is the same, as well as 3DS and all other mobile devices out there.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> *Nothing is perfect*. The Vita is the same, as well as 3DS and all other mobile devices out there.


Well that is a matter of opinion, some people do find some products perfect.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...



PS vita sinks and no trace was the actual name of the boat an it did sink i dint try to start any war i was reporting something video game related in name  i dont hate the 3DS  neither the Pvita but that does not mean i will go blind if they do somemthing i think is wrong


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> *Nothing is perfect*. The Vita is the same, as well as 3DS and all other mobile devices out there.


er, hello. prowler here.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > *Nothing is perfect*. The Vita is the same, as well as 3DS and all other mobile devices out there.
> ...


I was generally referring to mobile devices.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 19, 2011)

*sigh* the Nintendo fanboys here


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 19, 2011)

the 3ds did have a black screen issue after it was selling so this doesnt seem to be anything big
though this could result into a buffer overflow //troll


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 19, 2011)

Devs need to stop rushing hardware releases. The 3DS had some pretty widespread launch issues, and now the Vita is having launch issues too.

The only good thing is that we're getting it way later so they could actually fix the problem before we get it.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 19, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:


> the 3ds did have a black screen issue after it was selling so this doesnt seem to be anything big
> though this could result into a buffer overflow //troll


z0mg I froze my vita, I found an exploit!!!oneone!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 19, 2011)

Valwin said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


From all the posts I've seen from you all I've seen is bashing the Vita whenever you can


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 19, 2011)

It has problems. So do many newly released devices upon launch. Even the 3DS wasn't immune to it. We're dealing with sophisticated hardware/software here. Rest assured, they'll get it fixed A.S.A.P.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 19, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> It has problems. So do many newly released devices upon launch. Even the 3DS wasn't immune to it. We're dealing with sophisticated hardware/software here. Rest assured, they'll get it fixed A.S.A.P.


I sure hope so. _I would've criticized Sony and their PS Vita _since I'm a Nintendo fan at heart but even with that fanboyism I can clearly see how much potential the Vita has, it has features that are far superior than the 3DS, like that "Near" app which is a great addition IMO and the AR looks far better too. To me Sony and Nintendo complete one another, they can't exist without the other  Sony and Nintendo are like Batman and Joker xD.


----------



## Issac (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a shame that things like this happen so often nowadays.. I think it's because how easy it is to fix something like this. Back in the old days, with no internet connections and such fancy things, bugs and freezes had to be checked much much more thoroughly! Now, it is POSSIBLE to rush something out, and fix it later.
It's a good thing, but it's a shame at the same time that it is like this now.

Oh well  I'll get myself a vita whenever the price feels right for me, and when my type of games come. As of right now, I'm not all too interested in the upcoming games.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 19, 2011)

Issac said:


> It's a shame that things like this happen so often nowadays.. I think it's because how easy it is to fix something like this. Back in the old days, with no internet connections and such fancy things, bugs and freezes had to be checked much much more thoroughly! Now, it is POSSIBLE to rush something out, and fix it later.
> It's a good thing, but it's a shame at the same time that it is like this now.


Very true. Also one thing that affects the release is that coding is a lot bigger than before. More lines = bigger chance of some kind of bug from different parts of code.. Sad, but true.

I doubt this is anything that bad, but as always, we'll have to wait. There are bugs around on every console and there will probably be more to come on every console released..


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2011)

Poor Japanese, they are getting the bugged batch, all the problems will be fixed when it gets released over here


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2011)

Ehh, figures. Most systems get released with various bugs and such now so what's different about this? I wasn't really planning on buying the Vita at launch anyways so no harm done to me  It'll get fixed eventually and when it does someone will find something to bitch about. Same thing with the 3DS. Same thing with any console really so...ehh.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 19, 2011)

Buy a system at launch is always a bad idea. Even if it has no problems you would never know till a couple of weeks passed. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2011)

Launch problems: They happen.

Hopefully Sony comes out with a fix for this soon enough.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2011)

the real question is whether or not sony's arrogance will allow them to admit there's a problem somewhere.  supposedly, the ps3's recently released 4.0 firmware is also causing freezing issues for some users.  as far as I know, sony hasn't fixed it nor admitted to it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 19, 2011)

well, shit happens. but it makes me a little bit happy anyway


----------



## Qtis (Dec 20, 2011)

godreborn said:


> supposedly, the ps3's recently released 4.0 firmware is also causing freezing issues for some users.  as far as I know, sony hasn't fixed it nor admitted to it.


Source? Haven't heard of it or experienced this kind of behavior on the PS3 with 4.0 and neither have anyone I know..


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I remember that some people said that vita won't have these starting off problems...
Anyway, why does bugs at launch = automatic rush? Some bugs or defective units could probably only be found after launch.
Side note, I had no problems with my early purchased 3ds.


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I think I remember that some people said that vita won't have these starting off problems...
> Anyway, why does bugs at launch = automatic rush? Some bugs or defective units could probably only be found after launch.
> Side note, I had no problems with my early purchased 3ds.



Doesn't mean others didn't have problems plus the 3DS did have issues either at launch

The Vita issue worries me now. I was going to buy it as soon as possible. Considering the fact that it's quite pricey and now has hardware issues.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 20, 2011)

insidexdeath said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I think I remember that some people said that vita won't have these starting off problems...
> ...



It has Software issues as well some PSP games won't work or have serious glitches and bugs, so far it's only Criminal Girls but the list will increase in the future


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 20, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...



Freezing might be software, but touch screen problem? I doubt it.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 21, 2011)

insidexdeath said:


> Freezing might be software, but touch screen problem? I doubt it.


Touch screen problem? Sensor calibration is software related. It's not really unheard of that the calibration might be off and thus the screen isn't working as it's supposed to.

@Hop2089: You do know that they could update the PSP software and make the game mentioned work? Also what makes it a certain that something will not work?


C'mon people.. It's not really that hard to wait and see what the console brings forth. The problems mentioned so far aren't really that big issues and will probably be fixed in time..


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 21, 2011)

Speedies said:


> This is why you NEVER buy a Sony product at launch.
> 
> Early adopters am cry.


This applies to Nintendo as well.


----------

